

Heroku's Cedar Stack goes GA - bmizerany
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2012/5/24/cedar_goes_ga/

======
dylanvee
In case Heroku needs names for future stacks (Aspen, Bamboo, Cedar...), here
are building names from the De Neve housing complex at UCLA:

(Acacia) (Birch) (Cedar) Dogwood Evergreen Fir Gardenia Holly

------
fomojola
Is there any plan to support websockets on the Cedar stack? Cedar currently
does not support websockets: you can only do long-polling.

------
Estragon
What does GA stand for?

~~~
marcins
General Availability - i.e. it's out of Beta.

~~~
Estragon
Thanks.

